# A little bit proud.



## K-man (Dec 17, 2012)

As many of you know, I'm not the youngest contributor to MT but last night I was awarded my Shodan in aikido. That's the reason for the stupid smile on my face this morning.


----------



## dancingalone (Dec 17, 2012)

Congrats.  So when are you going to switch to Aikikai?


----------



## WC_lun (Dec 17, 2012)

Congrats K Man!!!


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Dec 17, 2012)

I'd be more than 'a little bit proud' if I were you!!   WAY TO GO!!!


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 17, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 17, 2012)

congrats!  well done, sir.


----------



## K-man (Dec 17, 2012)

dancingalone said:


> Congrats.  So when are you going to switch to Aikikai?


My teacher was Aikikai and his teacher is still Aikikai so what I do is pretty much Aikikai anyway. My teacher spent a fair amount of time with Sugano over the years.  I even visited Hombu when we were in NY some years back.

The training now is probably more along the lines of Tohai's teaching, less physical than many styles, especially those under Saito or Shioda. I find visitors from those styles far more rigid.  So, yes, I'm comfortable with Aikikai and would probably go there if my teacher was to retire. Fortunately he's a few years younger than me.


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 17, 2012)

Well done good sir.


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 17, 2012)

Good on you, *K*.  I am most pleased for you as you reach a very important milestone in your training.  Now begins the self-doubt and the certainty that you are not good enough for your grade ... or at least that has been my experience :lol:.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 17, 2012)

Congrats and well done!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 17, 2012)

Excellent! THat's great!


----------



## K-man (Dec 17, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> Good on you, *K*.  I am most pleased for you as you reach a very important milestone in your training.  Now begins the self-doubt and the certainty that you are not good enough for your grade ... or at least that has been my experience :lol:.


No self doubt at all.  If the aikido fails I'll just hit them!    

But, you are right. I have no delusions regarding my aikido skills, but .. in another 6 years ....    :asian:


----------



## Brian King (Dec 17, 2012)

Congratulations K-man. Well deserved I am sure. 

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Takai (Dec 18, 2012)

Congrats.


----------



## Uncle (Dec 18, 2012)

Good job!


----------



## jezr74 (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice work, congratulations.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 18, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Aiki Lee (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey I just saw this! Congratulations!


----------



## Chris Parker (Dec 21, 2012)

Well done, my friend!


----------

